# Tolkien at Halloween



## Ealdwyn (Oct 29, 2020)

I didnt know where to put this fantastic find, so I thought I'd start a thread dedicated to Tolkien-themed Halloween stuff 😁

They carved too greedily and too deep.....


----------

